# Anyone hear about this



## monkeypuzzle (Apr 11, 2004)

Was talking to my girlfriend in Montana today and she said she read where a woman fell from a ladder and died. Seems SHE was laughing at her husband because he was to scared to climb up the ladder and cut a few limbs with a chainsaw(?) She called him a wimp and told him to step aside I guess.

Anyway, she fell to her death right in front of his eyes. The chainsaw is still stuck in the tree. 


If this has already come and gone blah blah blah, scratch it. later dudes


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 11, 2004)

Ain't heard about that one yet. Too bad.

Where ya been, stranger? You in yur right mind?


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Apr 11, 2004)

NEVER bro! Going to Tampa to look at loader trucks this week. i'm swamped with work and need some re-leaf. You and Rocko need to come and help me get caught up.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 11, 2004)

Ha! Yeah, RIGHT!

Check yur PM.


----------

